# Ice light



## Devinhullphoto (Nov 4, 2013)

My wife recently showed my this cool lighting thing called the ice light. She wants it for Christmas. Have any of you used one, and how is it?


----------



## runnah (Nov 4, 2013)

I've held one and taken a few shots using the light. If they were $200 a pop I'd buy in a second. Being close to $600 a piece I'd much rather get a new speedlight.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Nov 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> I've held one and taken a few shots using the light. If they were $200 a pop I'd buy in a second. Being close to $600 a piece I'd much rather get a new speedlight.


Yeah the price is why I'm so hesitant.


----------



## runnah (Nov 4, 2013)

Devinhullphoto said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I've held one and taken a few shots using the light. If they were $200 a pop I'd buy in a second. Being close to $600 a piece I'd much rather get a new speedlight.
> ...



Honestly I'd get her a speedlight or maybe some other lighting gear. Does she have a softbox? You can buy lots of modifiers and have a lot more fun witht eh price of one Ice light.


----------



## paigew (Nov 4, 2013)

I want an icelight SOOOOO badly!! I know several photogs who use them. The light is so soft, looks just like window light! Get it


----------



## runnah (Nov 4, 2013)

Honestly I think you could get the same effect from any LED work light. 

Boom $35. Slap some diffuser material on it and presto. 
Flashlights & Portable Work Lights | Flashlights-Clamping & Clip On | Bayco® Rechargeable Cordless 60 LED Flashlight / Floodlight SLR-2266C4 / Black | B790641 - GlobalIndustrial.com

Even longer one.
http://www.amazon.com/Bayco-SLR-212...9161&sr=1-20&keywords=led+portable+work+light


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> Honestly I think you could get the same effect from any LED work light.
> 
> Boom $35. Slap some diffuser material on it and presto.
> Flashlights & Portable Work Lights | Flashlights-Clamping & Clip On | Bayco® Rechargeable Cordless 60 LED Flashlight / Floodlight SLR-2266C4 / Black | B790641 - GlobalIndustrial.com
> ...



but it CANT be as good....it doesn't have a cool name like "ice light"


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 4, 2013)

My humble opinion...$500 for a tube-shaped LED is...too much...


----------



## Derrel (Nov 4, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> My humble opinion...$500 for a tube-shaped LED is...too much...



As is shown by   Flashlights & Portable Work Lights | Flashlights-Clamping & Clip On | Bayco® Rechargeable Cordless 60 LED Flashlight / Floodlight SLR-2266C4 / Black | B790641 - GlobalIndustrial.com


----------



## runnah (Nov 4, 2013)

Derrel said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > My humble opinion...$500 for a tube-shaped LED is...too much...
> ...



I wish I had the $$$ to do a side by side comparison.


----------

